# Blue mountains trout



## dazza80 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi just want to know if anybody has had much success this season with the trout I have fished a bit but been some very unsuccessful trips


----------



## troutboy (Jan 18, 2006)

sent you a pm


----------

